# whats that stuff..................?



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

you could get off ebay at one time, i have seen a link to it (from ages ago) but the item is no longer listed.

its used for removing light scratches from your headlights. some kind of plastic polish/scratch remover.

or does anyone know of anything else you could use or how you could remove a scratch/blemish?

thanks in advance


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

I know, I know, Xerapol plastic polish, comes in 50g squeezy toothpaste type tube.
Is there a prize? :lol: 
Si

Its still available on ebay, £4.95 + £1.95 postage from the sctatchdoctor. I have bought from him many times.
Try toothpaste 1st :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> I know, I know, Xerapol plastic polish, comes in 50g squeezy toothpaste type tube.
> Is there a prize? :lol:
> Si
> 
> ...


redsi : serious question - what brand off toothpaste do you recommend ?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know, Xerapol plastic polish, comes in 50g squeezy toothpaste type tube.
> ...


Not sensedyne white. Try what ever brand you have, cheaper the better. Didnt work on my lenses (used the Xerapol to great effect) but did work on my tv surround.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Try Meguiar's PlastX for clear plastic or alternatively ScratchX should you have some.

Alan W


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Try Meguiar's PlastX for clear plastic or alternatively ScratchX should you have some.
> 
> Alan W


I have some ScratchX in the garage, I'll try that before buying anything.

Might give the toothpaste a whirl too!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I use this on my bike and works well on the car too...

XERAPOL PLASTIC POLISH - £8.99 (seems dear but its really effective)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hammer216 said:


> I use this on my bike and works well on the car too...
> 
> XERAPOL PLASTIC POLISH - £8.99 (seems dear but its really effective)


did you not read my first post :roll:


----------

